# And from Turkey, a drivable (somewhat) BMW transformer!



## Rollys21 (Sep 22, 2016)

guess it`s not rwd anymore


----------



## Cory Huffman (Sep 26, 2016)

it seems like fake video is this really made my company?


----------

